# Search Replace Transfer V1.29: Attempt to access property "month" that is not ....



## b_gossweiler (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi John,

I just installed Search Replace Transfer V1.29 and get the following error when running "Parse+Audit":



The database table also does not contain a "month" column:


This happens no matter whether I run LR in German or in English, and also no matter whether used on an existing catalog or a newly created one.

If you want me to email you a sample catalog, just tell me.

Thanks for your help.

Beat


----------



## johnbeardy (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi Beat

Sorry about that. I've found a bug in that area and will be releasing a fix today.

The bug happens when custom fields (nos 1-16) are not enabled - there's a new check box in the first section of the plugin manager dialog.

John


----------



## b_gossweiler (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks John, V1.30 solves the problem.

Btw, I like the option to disable custom fields 01-16, as I never used them and they only cluttered up my metadata panel.

Beat


----------

